# Late 40s Acorn Ice Cream Tricycle



## Bozman (Dec 3, 2016)

I just picked up a late 1940s Acorn Ice Cream Tricycle. 



















It will be a great restoration project and any words of wisdom from my CABE brethren would be greatly helpful. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2016)

John has the coolest one of those I've ever seen. His is a total custom you may want to see if he has any advice. A few pics of his. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bozman (Dec 3, 2016)

Wowser  that is stunning!  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddieman (Dec 3, 2016)

Before and after of one I restored as few years ago. 
PM with any questions.
Ed


----------



## rustNspokes (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks like you've got a good start, the cooler even looks fairly solid.


----------



## Bozman (Dec 3, 2016)

Eddieman said:


> View attachment 391743 View attachment 391742
> Before and after of one I restored as few years ago.
> PM with any questions.
> Ed



Fantastic! I'm going to have to fabricate the edge pieces on the top of the sides of the box.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Dec 3, 2016)

The cooler is in amazing shape some minor body work is needed for the front nose but suprisingly well preserved. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 4, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 4, 2016)

NICE LOOKING RESTORATIONS!
WHEN I WAS YOUNG IN 1950, I USED TO WORK IN A BIKE SHOP, WHERE THERE WAS A FLEET
OF THESE ICE CREAM CARTS.  I DID CLEANUP AND LOADING THEM WITH ICE CREAM GOODIES
AND DRY ICE.  AND ULTIMATELY GOT THE OPPORTUNITY OF USING THEM TO SELL ICE CREAM
IN CHICAGO.  WE WERE BANNED FROM THE PUBLIC PARKS, BUT DID WELL ON THE FRINGES.


----------



## Bozman (Dec 16, 2016)

Restoration has begun. I'm now in the hunt for a pair of 24 inch front heavy duty rims.  Using 11 gauge spokes.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Dec 25, 2016)

Bozman said:


> Restoration has begun. I'm now in the hunt for a pair of 24 inch front heavy duty rims.  Using 11 gauge spokes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Why 24" ? The wheels should  be 26".


%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/pet...A928-8CEB31DE4DCA_zpsguapcq3p.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Bozman (Dec 25, 2016)

petritl said:


> Why 24" ? The wheels should  be 26".
> 
> 
> %5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/pet...A928-8CEB31DE4DCA_zpsguapcq3p.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



The original front wheels on the Acorn Ice Cream Trikes are 24 inch diameter. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Dec 26, 2016)

Interesting; my Acorn ultility has 26"wheels on it, must be one of the differences between an ice cream vendor and ultility box versions.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Sep 10, 2018)

Did you ever finish this Boz?


----------



## Bozman (Sep 12, 2018)

Whitey1736 said:


> Did you ever finish this Boz?



It's in the lineup for restoration this fall. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## billmille (Feb 7, 2019)

Bozman said:


> I just picked up a late 1940s Acorn Ice Cream Tricycle.
> View attachment 625799View attachment 625800View attachment 625801View attachment 625802View attachment 625803View attachment 625804View attachment 625805View attachment 625806
> 
> It will be a great restoration project and any words of wisdom from my CABE brethren would be greatly helpful.
> ...



Any parts for sale?


----------



## Bozman (Feb 13, 2019)

billmille said:


> Any parts for sale?



Bill,

Hopefully I won't have any parts left over. :-D IF I do I will let you know.


----------



## billmille (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks, I am committed now.  I think the bike frame is a 1950's boys Huffy. I will let the forum know soon. I bought one on eBay. I am hoping the pedal crank housing is larger than the girls bike.


----------



## billmille (Feb 13, 2019)

Then I will TIG weld the shaft from the cooler to the crank housing.


----------



## Bozman (Mar 1, 2019)

Restoration underway finally. It's been apart for 2 years and now the hubs are rebuilt, rims are respoked, trued with painted rims and white wall tires. 





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 1, 2019)

Looks great, what did you have against replacing with more red and blue tires? ...very patriotic.


----------



## Bozman (May 18, 2019)

Update on the trike. Box has been stripped to bare metal. Body work done. Still a little dinged but it has character. 95% paint completed. Undercarriage is assembled and hoping to get it finally assembled tomorrow. 


































Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (May 19, 2019)

95% complete after almost 3 years of restoration. I need to build out a new chain guard, put on a smaller diameter chain ring for easier peddling and install hinges and handle for the front hatch. Magnetic signs on the way.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brutuskend (May 21, 2019)

Cool find.
Get it?


----------



## Whitey1736 (May 21, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Cool find.
> Get it?




You only get 2 points for that one.


----------



## DaGasMan (May 23, 2019)

Looking good man. That ride is chill! Ok, I admit I had to go back to 1985 for the analogy. But it really looks sweet. Oh! There’s another one!


----------



## Bozman (Jun 11, 2019)

Finally had the trike and my 1943 Cycle Truck in action selling ice cream at a local airshow. Needless to say we had a great time. 













Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverpenny97 (Jun 2, 2022)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NICE LOOKING RESTORATIONS!
> WHEN I WAS YOUNG IN 1950, I USED TO WORK IN A BIKE SHOP, WHERE THERE WAS A FLEET
> OF THESE ICE CREAM CARTS.  I DID CLEANUP AND LOADING THEM WITH ICE CREAM GOODIES
> AND DRY ICE.  AND ULTIMATELY GOT THE OPPORTUNITY OF USING THEM TO SELL ICE CREAM
> IN CHICAGO.  WE WERE BANNED FROM THE PUBLIC PARKS, BUT DID WELL ON THE FRINGES.



Do you mind telling me what was the name of that business and any other info about them. I purchased 7 Acorn bikes in pretty good shape supposedly came from that area and we want to find out more history on them. Supposedly there were more this was all the family had hung on to. They think the name was Mr Ice cream or something similar.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 3, 2022)

Silverpenny97 said:


> Do you mind telling me what was the name of that business and any other info about them. I purchased 7 Acorn bikes in pretty good shape supposedly came from that area and we want to find out more history on them. Supposedly there were more this was all the family had hung on to. They think the name was Mr Ice cream or something similar.



THE SHOP OWNER WAS MIKE ABT.  HE WAS A FORMER SCHWINN BICYCLE RACER.  THE SHOP WAS ON THE NNORTHEAST CORNER OF ADDISON AND ASHLAND IN CHICAGO.
I DON'T KNOW WHERE HE GOT THE ICE CREAM CART BICYCLES. THAT WAS OVER 70 YEARS AGO.  I DON'T REMEMBER IF THERE WAS NAMES ON THE CARTS.
HOPE THIS HELPS.
WES


----------

